
Show HN: Yet Another Forum Base on React, Go and PostgreSQL - jadeydi
https://github.com/godiscourse/godiscourse
======
jadeydi
Will add Go Modules

------
jadeydi
Features:

1\. Simple

2\. No back-end framework like beego, gin, etc

3\. Without ORM

4\. CSR only

